# Enough talk................



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, I have discussed this in the past.  The time for discussion is over, time to get to planning.  Everyone let me know what you think..........

How about we make a big time 1 day archery shindig.  Classes will be determined at a later date, but probably something along the lines of novice, 2 open classes (one would be open c and b the other would be pro, semis, and A), hunter, advanced hunter (unlimited), seniors, traditional, youth, and 2 ladies classes.  Money payouts in all classes, paying to the top 3 only.  Multi format, cumulative scores.

It would go like this:

1.  1/2 Vegas round, Xs counting as 11.
2.  10 target unknown 3d
3.  1/2 field round

Depending on the turnout we would probably start with 1/2 indoors and 1/2 on the 3D.  Break for lunch and then head out on the field range.

We would need to try to find a weekend where there are no shoots going on, like Labor Day, Memorial Day, or maybe the 4th of July weekend.

We could have it at the chicken house.  While I have not run this across Leon yet, I am sure he will not mind.

We would need to get an idea on headcount to be able to plan food, etc.  Plus I need to find someone to pay for that food also............any volunteers??????????

I am thinking a $20 entry fee with 15 in the pot for payout, $5 to Leon for targets, and costs, etc.

What say you?  The time to plan this thingy is now.  Let's get this ball running and get it going...............

Ideas?

Comments??


----------



## poolgy (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that is a great idea!  That would be a full day of shooting.  Do you have enough room at one facility to do all three?


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 3, 2009)

Im game...............

We have enough room over where 8 point shoots.....


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

The infamous "chicken house" has plenty of room to handle all 3.  Heck, if we really wanted to get a full day in he has room to handle a full FITA, if we really wanted to.............although I think that would be a little much.

I would have to beg borrow or steal some 3D targets from somewhere, but I think I know where I could get some....maybe.

The 1/2 field range is already there.

The 3D would have to be setup.

The indoor range is there also, a literal chicken house.

Parking should not be a problem either.

Of course I still have to tell Leon about my grand plan, but I don't think he would say no.......as a matter of fact he would probably love the idea.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Robbie101 said:


> Im game...............
> 
> We have enough room over where 8 point shoots.....



Thanks for the offer, but trying to get a field range setup is very very very time consuming, and very very very labor intensive.  Which is why I am volunteering the chicken house, we have 1/2 a field range already set there.  We would just need to setup a 10 target 3d ahead of time, which can get done fairly easily.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe I should call Leon about this................then again I could talk to him at the ATA show.........then again he may not be going to the show now either.............maybe I will just go over there this afternoon and discuss my grand plan with him.........


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Which also reminds me.........

Does anyone know what weekends are free to do this thing????????


----------



## poolgy (Jan 3, 2009)

Where exactly is the chicken house?  I know it's not near me.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 3, 2009)

what is the location your planning on doing this. i would be interested pending on how far you are from me.


----------



## young gunna (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah! I been waitn on a change to kill a bunch of NGA Chickens! Good Idea!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 3, 2009)

poolgy said:


> Where exactly is the chicken house?  I know it's not near me.


 You are correct! Up in Jackson Co. Pendergrass area.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 3, 2009)

thats not that bad. i would be in pending i did not ahve to work


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Hubert Pittman Road in Pendergrass.

-85 North (or South) to exit 129 (HWY 60 I think).
-Turn left off the exit (unless you are going South bound then you turn right
-Go about 2 miles or so and turn right onto New Cut road
-When New Cut Road dead ends turn right
-Go about 1 - 1.5 miles and turn left onto Hubert Pittman Road (after the volunteer fire department)
-Go about .5 miles and turn left onto the dirt road, by then we would hopefully have a sign up pointing the way (it is after the cell tower on the left)
-the chicken house is at the end of the little dirt road, field range is in the woods behind the house.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Tell me something gunna........why is it that when the NGA contingent travels to y'alls neck of the woods we always walk away with the hardware....from Mitchell indoors, to Mitch, JC, Ron B, Justin Hughes or Chris Tankersley they always walk away at the top........yet when there is some shindig going on in NGA the only one from y'alls neck of the woods that shows up is EZ or Chris, occassionally Robbie.........now......who would be chicken????????


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, ok, enough of the talk again.........let's figure out a weekend that will work and I will get with Leon on getting the details ironed out.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 3, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Ok, ok, enough of the talk again.........let's figure out a weekend that will work and I will get with Leon on getting the details ironed out.


I'm trying to look at all schedules..I will not miss this one Jeff. You know I ain't chicken!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 3, 2009)

I know that much Trey.

I have another idea for the format.  After the indoor and 3D we will take a break.  During that time I will tally up the scores and peer group every class, and assign target #s to start on for the field range.  That way the top 4 guys/gals in each class will be shooting together and know what they have to do to either catch up or hold off their competitors.  Of course that will depend on attendance.  We can have 56 on the field range at one time, unless we double group every target with a group 1A and a group 1B.  Of course that could take a long time to finish also......

I am thinking we break all ties with X/12/14 count.  If there is still a tie we have a shoot off on the 80 yard walkup, closest to the X......

Folks could always get their own side pots going if they want.  Heck, if given enough time we could do an archery calcutta like they do in golf.....what fun that could be!!!!!!!!
Still some details to work out.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 3, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I know that much Trey.
> 
> I have another idea for the format.  After the indoor and 3D we will take a break.  During that time I will tally up the scores and peer group every class, and assign target #s to start on for the field range.  That way the top 4 guys/gals in each class will be shooting together and know what they have to do to either catch up or hold off their competitors.  Of course that will depend on attendance.  We can have 56 on the field range at one time, unless we double group every target with a group 1A and a group 1B.  Of course that could take a long time to finish also......
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome for sure "Calcutta"


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds good Jeff. I can email you the national schedule if you want to pick a date that doesn't conflict with National stuff. I recommend before July 4th for obvious heat reasons. 

What about points...Appears the way you have it set up that the field round would be the heaviest weighted. That is fine becuase no one has anymore advantage than anyone else on a field range. Your scoring so far would be 165 for indoors (15 shots X 11 points each), 120 points for 3D (10 shots X 12 points per shot or 140 if you are a hero) and 280 for field (14 targets, 4 shots per target and five points per target). Again I think that is a fair set up but someone will whine.... "I'm a 3Der and 3D was the least number of points!"


HEre are some dates and what might work. 

Feb 14 Open
Feb 28/ mar 1 Open
Apr 4- ASA TX & NFAA Myrtle BEach SE 3D
April 11 Open
May 2- Redding, CA
May 9- Open
May 16-17 IBO Indiana
May 23-24- NFAA SE Otdr Gainesville, FL
June 6-7 NFAA SE Otdr Clemson, SC
June 13-14- Yankton, SD & IBO Nelsonville
June 20- Open

Any of these are potentials.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 3, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> "I'm a 3Der and 3D was the least number of points!"



That's cause 3d takes the least amount of archery skill.  After all, isn't it mostly dumb luck?  Guess the yardage, guess where to aim...


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2009)

I can send you the cal I have made with all the shoots if you want me too. A sunday may be EZer more open dates.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 4, 2009)

*Good Idea..*

Jeff,
Just make the decision on how you want to do it, and post it as a done deal.  
I endeavor to attend.

P.S Yeah! It may be a good idea to run it by Leon.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

Big John, a schedule would be very helpful indeed.  The one reason I wanted to do a Saturday is that too many folks, myself included, attend church on Sundays when they are not out of town at national events.  Having an all day event would require shooters to be there all day, and having it on Sunday would cut down potential attendance anyway.  It is something we will consider.

It looks like we have some planning to do at the ATA show.

jlamb@univision.net is the best email address to use as I rarely check my yahoo account anymore.

Brian, while it may be the least points, it is also the venue with the largest, typically, gap between the high and low scores.

For example, 

If you are trailing the leader by 12 on the 3D range that is hard to overcome on the field range or Vegas face.  If I went with 20 targets that could be an almost staggering number to try to overcome.  The best 3ders out there will more than handle themselves indoors and on the field range.  In reality, the deck is stacked towards the top 3D guns in this venue.  To be real honest, the deck will be stacked against anyone that has not practiced on the LCA field range.............it is a very tough course considering the yardages are given to you.

I spoke at great length with Tim G about such a format for a winner takes all no-holds barred event for the pros, made for TV and all.  His exact words were you could count out spotty nation as long as the 3D was unknown.  His favorites would be him (of course), Hoppy, Chance, Danny, Levi,  and a couple of the other top dog 3ders.  In his words, "spottie nation would have no chance to win that event, they could not get enough of an advantage on the field and indoors to overcome their huge deficiencies at the unknown."  

While 3D has the least value it still provides the biggest jumps.  Plus, it takes a long time for 20 targets.  Time is a consideration.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Jeff,
> Just make the decision on how you want to do it, and post it as a done deal.
> I endeavor to attend.
> 
> P.S Yeah! It may be a good idea to run it by Leon.



We should hav something finalized after the ATA show.  I put a bug in Mike's ear, and I can talk about it with Leon at the ATA.  He will not care one bit, and will absolutely love the idea I am sure.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 4, 2009)

reylamb said:


> We should hav something finalized after the ATA show.  I put a bug in Mike's ear, and I can talk about it with Leon at the ATA.  He will not care one bit, and will absolutely love the idea I am sure.



Cool, sounds awesome Jeff!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 4, 2009)

reylamb said:


> I spoke at great length with Tim G about such a format for a winner takes all no-holds barred event for the pros, made for TV and all.



So you were on the phone for a couple hours huh! I spoke with Tim while he was in an airport coming home from Nicaragua last week.... man DO NOT get him started on what the current archery orgs are not doing to promote archery!! He went on an on. An hour or so later we wrapped it up. I called him a week or so earlier to discuss the AFLAC Outdoor Games that will be in Columbus in June. One thing about Tim.... if you want his opinion.... just ask.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 4, 2009)

I see your post to my original post and that is what I was looking for... an explanation ahead of time for those that want to whine about the format. I love the format. I think it is perfect. We did something similar at Ft Benning when I ran the club there. We had 10 targets of 3D going out and 10 field shots on the way back in. We used 20 to 60 yards and the birdie shot.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> So you were on the phone for a couple hours huh! I spoke with Tim while he was in an airport coming home from Nicaragua last week.... man DO NOT get him started on what the current archery orgs are not doing to promote archery!! He went on an on. An hour or so later we wrapped it up. I called him a week or so earlier to discuss the AFLAC Outdoor Games that will be in Columbus in June. One thing about Tim.... if you want his opinion.... just ask.



There's no doubt, Tim ain't shy about giving you his opinion.  Oddly enough Mike Lee and I saw him in Augusta on the practice bags this year, so we stopped to chat.  I randomly asked him about the above format and who I thought would take it all.  It started with a rant about guessing yardage, went to the orgs lack of promoting, and turned into his idea on the greatest archery game ever that he wants to start......of course, for the pros only at first.  It started on the practice bail.......then to the vendor area.....and finally to dinner at T Bonz...........


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 4, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> That's cause 3d takes the least amount of archery skill.  After all, isn't it mostly dumb luck?  Guess the yardage, guess where to aim...



Yep, that's all it is, luck. I guess that is how Mitchell shot 14 up yesterday, just luck!

Jeff, I ain't a chicken, but haven't been able to make the last couple. You set a date, I'll make this one!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 4, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Yep, that's all it is, luck. I guess that is how Mitchell shot 14 up yesterday, just luck!
> 
> Jeff, I ain't a chicken, but haven't been able to make the last couple. You set a date, I'll make this one!



chicken chicken chicken 

I'll take a go at it and may bring one or two with me.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm game to Jeff. Keep us posted on the date.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

I will get dates and times set during the ATA show......it is going to be a LONG ride up there anyway.  I will print out some calendars so I can try, try to pick a date that does not conflict with anyone else.

The probable times will be..........

Registration/target practice will start at 8am.

Practice/registration ends at 915 am.

Safety meeting, target assignments at 9155 am.

Shooting begins (3D and indoor first) at 930 am.

1130 am we switch the indoor crowd outdoor and the outdoor crowd indoor.

130 pm Lunch break.

230 PM target assignments for the field round, brief (very brief) discussion of field archery and scoring for those that have never done it before.

530 pm money handed out............smack talking begins....or the smack talking begins as soon as everyone shows up, either way...

More details will be given after the ATA show.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 4, 2009)

alligood729 said:


> Yep, that's all it is, luck. I guess that is how Mitchell shot 14 up yesterday, just luck!
> 
> Jeff, I ain't a chicken, but haven't been able to make the last couple. You set a date, I'll make this one!



He said 19 up.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

Heck, we may even come up with a twist here..............one bow, one arrow type for all 3 events.  Wanna shoot 2712s on the Vegas face?  Okie dokie, but that may not work real well on the 80 yard walk up or 3D.  Then again, that may take some fun out of it also.

One thing will be a given.  The sign will be up..........All complaints go here.........hung right on the trash can.

Hopefully this will be big, and the first of an annual event/tradition in Georgia.  Who knows, it could be the next big thing in Georgia Archery!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

bowsmith said:


> He said 19 up.



Where did he shoot his 5


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 4, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Where did he shoot his 5



Missed a 14...but I'm told he hit 7 of the other ones.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 4, 2009)

At some point I will post the yardages on the field round as many of you have never shot it before and may be curious as to what to expect.................or maybe I can talk Smitty into it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 4, 2009)

Adult Distances

20/25/30/35 Feet (Called the bunny by most - 1 @ each distance)
15 yds
20 yds
25 yds
30 yds
35 yds (fan - shot from 4 different stakes in a line, same yardage)
40 yds
45/40/35/30 yds (walk-up - 1 @ each distance)
45 yds
50 yds
55 yds
60 yds
65 yds
80/70/60/50 yd (walk-up - 1 @ each distance)

Different rounds and different age groups can be found here: http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/ShootingDistancesAndTargetSizes.pdf


----------



## young gunna (Jan 5, 2009)

reylamb said:


> Tell me something gunna........why is it that when the NGA contingent travels to y'alls neck of the woods we always walk away with the hardware....from Mitchell indoors, to Mitch, JC, Ron B, Justin Hughes or Chris Tankersley they always walk away at the top........yet when there is some shindig going on in NGA the only one from y'alls neck of the woods that shows up is EZ or Chris, occassionally Robbie.........now......who would be chicken????????



OK OK those you named are quite the shooters! Much respect! But if u would look at the MEGA or anything else since Ive been there u would see my name up there with theirs or on top myself! Just couldnt make the banks co. one but ima be UP THRU THERE! In a lil bit! Cant wait til yall set a date! Not really into the spot thing but neva scared!


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 5, 2009)

Would a rookie like myself, who only shoots deer, be welcome at an event such as this?  I am thinking I might get some pointers on form and estimating yardage if nothing else.  Reylamb, throw in a "complete idiot" class and I will shoot in that one.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 5, 2009)

Steven Farr said:


> Would a rookie like myself, who only shoots deer, be welcome at an event such as this?  I am thinking I might get some pointers on form and estimating yardage if nothing else.  Reylamb, throw in a "complete idiot" class and I will shoot in that one.



Everyone will be welcome, as they always will be.  Max yardage on the novice class will be 30 yards or so for the unknown 3D.....and there is a secret on that one.....set your pin for 27 yards and hold center 10 on everything.  The indoor is 20 yards.

The field yardages are listed above.

This is really about having a good time and shooting, making new friend and what not. 

Of course, having said that, shoot it once and you find out how adictive it is!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright, having looked at the shoot calendar (thanks John), I have come to the conclusion that there are not many weekends with absolutely nothing going on.

So, with that in mind, this may end up being a 2 day thing.  You will only have to be at 1 day or the other.  That way if LOSC, 8 Pt, or Hillsmans is shooting that Sat you guys could come up on Sunday and shoot.  The NGA guys that shoot on Sunday could shoot on Saturday...........

More details after the ATA, gotta finalize some stuff with the Ole Man.....


----------



## Big John (Jan 5, 2009)

Any time reylamb


----------



## Big John (Feb 13, 2009)

And????


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 14, 2009)

*ttt akifoim...*

To the Top  and keeping it fresh on inquiring minds....


----------

